# Medion Erazer 6815 Lüfter extrem Laut



## Juratus88 (17. Oktober 2013)

*Medion Erazer 6815 Lüfter extrem Laut*

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich habe extreme Probleme mit mein Notebook ich dachte von der Performance her ist es nicht schlecht wobei ich mich in diesen Dingen nicht 100 % auskenne. 

Solang ich auf mein Startbildschirm ist macht er nichts Grafikkarte bei 60 ° aber egal was sei es nur Texteditor , Google Chrome  es reicht ein einfaches Programm geht die mir auf 90 ° hoch und der Lüfter macht ein Lärm ich bin nah am verzweifeln. 

Hat jemand eine Idee was man machen kann, oder sind die einfach baulich so das Kühlprobleme bei dieser Baureihe vorhanden sind oder jemand einfach tipps was ich machen könnte ? 


bin jedenfals über jede Hilfe dankbar meine PC Daten sind : 


SiSoftware Sandra

Nr
Hostname : xxx
Arbeitsgruppe : WORKGROUP

System
Modell : MEDION X6815 PEGA Family
Serialnummer : 117PE3******
Gehäuse : MEDION Laptop
Mainboard : MEDION X6815
Serialnummer : BSN1234567**********
System BIOS : AMI (OEM) 203 06/29/2011
Gesamtspeicher : 3.92GB DDR3 SO-DIMM

Prozessor(en)
Prozessor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz (4C 8T 2.6GHz/2.9GHz, 2.6GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 6MB L3)
Sockel/Slot : FC PGA988

Chipsatz
Speichercontroller : Pegatron Core (Sandy Bridge) Mobile DRAM Controller 100MHz, 2x 2GB DDR3 SO-DIMM 1.33GHz 128-bit, Interne Grafikeinheit

Speichermodul(e)
Speichermodul : Hynix (Hyundai) HMT325S6BFR8C-H9 2GB DDR3 SO-DIMM PC3-10700S DDR3-1334 (9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5)
Speichermodul : Hynix (Hyundai) HMT325S6BFR8C-H9 2GB DDR3 SO-DIMM PC3-10700S DDR3-1334 (9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5)

Grafiksystem
Monitor : AU Optronics PnP-Monitor (Standard) (1920x1080, B156HW01 V5 
, 22.3")
Grafikkarte : Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000 (12CU 60SP SM5.0 650MHz/1.1GHz, 2GB DDR3 1.33GHz 128-bit, Interne Grafikeinheit)

Grafikprozessor
OpenCL GP-Prozessor : NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M (144SP 3C 1.18GHz, 256kB L2, 2GB 1.8GHz 128-bit)
Compute Shader Prozessor : NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M (144SP 3C 1.18GHz, 256kB L2, 2GB 1.8GHz 128-bit)
Compute Shader Prozessor : NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M (144SP 3C 1.18GHz, 256kB L2, 2GB 1.8GHz 128-bit)
CUDA GP-Prozessor : NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M (144SP 3C 1.18GHz, 256kB L2, 2GB 1.8GHz 128-bit)

Physische Speichergeräte
Seagate  ST9500325AS (500.1GB, SATA300, 2.5", 5400rpm, 8MB Cache) : 466GB (C (F
Realtek Semiconductor Card reader (4GB, USB2) : 4GB (G
MATSHITABD-CMB UJ141AF (6.5GB, SATA, BD-R, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache) : 6GB (D
VAJUXUB 785UB412NO (634.8MB, SCSI, BD-R, DVD+-R-DL, CD-R) : 605MB (E

Logischer Speichergeräte
System-reserviert : 100MB (NTFS)
Auswechselbares Laufwerk (G : 4GB (FAT32) @ Realtek Semiconductor Card reader (4GB, USB2)
Programme (F : 290GB (NTFS) @ Seagate  ST9500325AS (500.1GB, SATA300, 2.5", 5400rpm, 8MB Cache)
Festplatte (C : 176GB (NTFS) @ Seagate  ST9500325AS (500.1GB, SATA300, 2.5", 5400rpm, 8MB Cache)
BORDERLANDS_DEU (D : 6GB (UDF) @ MATSHITABD-CMB UJ141AF (6.5GB, SATA, BD-R, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache)
20080910_163749 (E : 605MB (CDFS) @ VAJUXUB 785UB412NO (634.8MB, SCSI, BD-R, DVD+-R-DL, CD-R)

Peripherie
LPC Hub Controller 1 : Pegatron HM65 LPC Controller
LPC Legacy Controller 1 : T0 0F-0F
Audio Gerät : Pegatron Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller
Audio Codec : Realtek Semi High Definition Audio
Laufwerkscontroller : Pegatron Cougar Point Mobile 6 port SATA AHCI Controller
USB Controller 1 : Pegatron Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2
USB Controller 2 : Pegatron Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1
USB Controller 3 : Pegatron Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller
System SMBus Controller 1 : Intel ICH SMBus

Drucker- und Faxgeräte
Drucker : Microsoft XPS Document Writer (600x600, Farbwiedergabe)
Drucker : HP Photosmart Plus B209a-m (1200x1200, USB, Farbwiedergabe)
Drucker : FreePDF_XP (4000x4000, Farbwiedergabe)
Fax : Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (200x200)
Drucker : Send to Microsoft OneNote 15 Driver (1200x1200, Farbwiedergabe)

Peripherie
Media Player : Generic- Multi-Card       (3.68GB)

Netzwerkdienste
Netzwerkadapter : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (Ethernet)
Drahtlosadapter : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030 (802.11n (HT), AES-CCMP, 117Mbps)

Energieverwaltung
Batterie Nr. 1 : A25 A15--22 47.30Wh/3.78Ampere pro Stunde

Betriebssystem
Windowssystem : Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.01.7601 (Service Pack 1)
Kompatibel mit Plattform : x64

Windows Leistungsindex
Aktuelles System : 5.7


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medion Erazer 6815 Lüfter extrem Laut*

Die Lüfter sind wahrscheinlich verstopft mit Staub.
Das ist ein häufiges Problem bei Laptops/Notebooks, mit der Zeit sammelt sich darin viel an was da nicht hinein gehört.
Ohne genügend kühle Frischluft kann auch nicht optimal gekühlt werden, ist wie bei den meisten Elektronischen Geräten.

Laptop von jedem Kabel befreien, Akku raus nehmen, Startknopf betätigen (um die Restspannung zu entladen), umdrehen und alle schrauben an der Rückseite entfernen, dort die Lüfter frei pusten mit zb Luftdruckdosen, alles wieder zusammensetzen.
Oder mit einem Staubsauger die Lüfter/Kühler absaugen, dazu musst du aber wahrscheinlich die Lüfter/Kühler ausbauen.

PS:
Wenn du dir ein wenig unsicher bist wie dies alles von statten geht, schau bei YouTube vorbei, dort gibt es viele nützliche Videos diesbezüglich als Anleitung.


----------



## iTzZent (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Medion Erazer 6815 Lüfter extrem Laut*

Beim Medion X6815 kann man auch gründlich die Heatpipelamellen reinigen, denn es hat eine grosse Revisionsklappe, wo man problemlos an den Lüfter kommt. Lüfter ausbauen und schon sind die Lamellen freigeleget, denn einfach nur reinpusten hilft nur eine kurze Zeit. Wenn man schonmal dabei ist, sollte man auch gleich die Wärmeleitpaste der CPU und GPU wechseln.


----------

